# PRIMERAS PALABRAS de TRUDEAU sobre FREEDOM CONVOY: son violentos y peligrosos. Dice que prefire BLM: ¡MODELO EJEMPLAR LOS BLACK LIVE MATTERS!



## Newsyohi (31 Ene 2022)

Impresionante!!!

He tenido que escucharlo varias veces para creermelo 


Maldito progres victimizandose, ¿como puede salir ahi y decir que BLM es un excelente ejemplo de gente que expresa sus ideas? Malditos negratas la que liaron con los disturbios. Y dice que los camioneros, que hasta ahora no han hecho nada, ponen en peligro la seguridad de los canadienses.

Esto es el puto mundo al revés!!!!



Actualizo con las declaraciones subtituladas


----------



## Cuarentaconseis (31 Ene 2022)

"Es impresionante que siendo tan cretinos consigan tanto".

A algunos no les va a entrar nunca en la cabeza que no son tontos, son malvados... Aquí los tontos somos nosotros, ya que nos toman por tales.


----------



## Cipoton (31 Ene 2022)

el BLM incluso podia ir sin mascarillas ya que manifestandose contrase el racismo sistemico no daba lugar al contagio del bicho segun la tv


----------



## Anka Motz (31 Ene 2022)

Newsyohi dijo:


> Impresionante!!!
> 
> He tenido que escucharlo varias veces para creermelo
> 
> ...


----------



## Newsyohi (31 Ene 2022)

El emperador está desnudo.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (31 Ene 2022)

Debe de estar furioso porque no le llegó un pedido de Amazon de satisfiers y anal butts.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (31 Ene 2022)

El BLM que se dedicaba a quemar y pegar tiros....

Este tío lo quitaran de enmedio los de arriba por ser muy bien mandao pero un retrasao


----------



## Newsyohi (31 Ene 2022)

Cipoton dijo:


> el BLM incluso podia ir sin mascarillas ya quemanifestandose contrase el racismo sistemico no habia en riesgo de contagio



jajajaj Lo más fuerte es que acabo de buscar este video de BLM en Montreal y casi todos rompen escaparates llevando mascarilla, alguno incluso la FFP2   


En el minuto 19:48 se puede ver a una feliz canadiense disfrutando de las protestas BLM muy segura y pacifica


----------



## ominae (31 Ene 2022)

Le apoya el 50% de Canadá. Habla para sus votantes.

El problema es que la gente no comprende que el enemigo no es simplemente el politico, sino la mitad de sus vecinos. Todas las democracias occidentales estan aquejadas del mismo mal, media población vota para destruir sus paises y sus sistemas economicos, estan saboteando la economia con sus "normas" ya a calzón quitado y les siguen votando en masa millones de personas.

Por eso ir con unos camiones a hacer el indio no vale absolutamente para nada. La situación es terrible allá a donde mires.


----------



## Bishop (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Hippy Lollas (31 Ene 2022)

Queman en Canadá 5.000 libros de Astérix, Tintín o Lucky Luke por "mostrar prejuicios contra los indígenas"


----------



## jotace (31 Ene 2022)

Decenas de muertos y cientos de millones en daños causaron los BLM.


----------



## HDR (31 Ene 2022)

Ojalá lo cacen y se lo carguen


----------



## Alatristeando (31 Ene 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 927137



¡Ostras!


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (31 Ene 2022)

The Freedom Convoy is extremely dangerous to our demoncrazy.


----------



## Newsyohi (31 Ene 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> The Freedom Convoy is extremely dangerous to our demoncrazy.



Contradicciones progres


----------



## Me suda la polla (31 Ene 2022)

Hasta hace unos días no conocía sus vínculos con Fidel Castro y el comunismo casposo

La pregunta es como han podido votar en Canadá a un mierda de este pelaje.


----------



## Newsyohi (31 Ene 2022)

Igual que aqui que vivimos bajo el yugo de los camaradas comunistas con 3 millones y el 13%, ¡y son lo que gobiernan de facto!

Ni para cesar al tontolabas de Garzón hay huevos


----------



## alas97 (31 Ene 2022)

el beeeleme era legal, estaba justificando la presencia de más negrocs en netflix y en el pentágono. por eso la violencia. para demostrar que son pacíficos y que están discriminados.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (31 Ene 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Le apoya el 50% de Canadá. Habla para sus votantes.
> 
> El problema es que la gente no comprende que el enemigo no es simplemente el politico, sino la mitad de sus vecinos. Todas las democracias occidentales estan aquejadas del mismo mal, media población vota para destruir sus paises y sus sistemas economicos, estan saboteando la economia con sus "normas" ya a calzón quitado y les siguen votando en masa millones de personas.
> 
> Por eso ir con unos camiones a hacer el indio no vale absolutamente para nada. La situación es terrible allá a donde mires.



Tanto como la mitad no. Muchos de ellos han sido completamente adoctrinados y están en un punto de no retorno. Pero muchos votan progre porque no son muy inteligentes y solo siguen al rebaño.


----------



## INE (31 Ene 2022)

Puto maricón follanegros.


----------



## cortoplacista (31 Ene 2022)

Este imbécil solo está dejando un camino.


----------



## Newsyohi (31 Ene 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Este imbécil solo está dejando un camino.



Está tensando mucho la cuerda, joder


----------



## Me voy del foro (31 Ene 2022)

1 BALAZO BIEN DADO, EN LA CABEZA O TORAX Y SE ACABA PARTE DE LA TIRANÍA, LO MISMO DIGO AQUI


----------



## River in the street (31 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que no ha querido decir BLM si no BBC


----------



## Coln (31 Ene 2022)

Pensaba que era broma, pero veo que no !! Impresionante, menudo subnormal de campeonato.


----------



## BigJoe (31 Ene 2022)

Que digo yo, ¿Donde cojones está la oposición política de Trudeau saliendo a unirse y defender a esta gtente? 

Mucho decimos de Trudeau pero es el momento de que los conservadores salgan y digan a la gente que les puden devolver su vida.


----------



## SkepticalMind (31 Ene 2022)

Es un meme de sí mismo este "hombre".

Sobre los que le votaron .... De primera mano conozco a muchos canadienses que se llenaban la boca diciendo "yo de izquierdas no, jamás", pero votaron por él 2 veces porque "es lo que está mejor visto". Ahora se cagan en su puta vida, pero seguro que le votarían de nuevo.

Es un país de pusilánimes sin sangre en las venas, lo del convoy es una excepción.

P.D. ¿Dónde está la oposición? No existe. Como mucho algún random del PPC, pero al canadiense medio no le gusta votar por gente que sólo conocen en su casa, aunque estén de acuerdo con ellos.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

Principio de transposición de la propaganda socialista, acusar a tus rivales de tus peores defectos; lo bueno es que desde Trump están abusando todo de ello, que ya han perdido credibilidad, y consecuentemente fuerza.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Le apoya el 50% de Canadá. Habla para sus votantes.
> 
> El problema es que la gente no comprende que el enemigo no es simplemente el politico, sino la mitad de sus vecinos. Todas las democracias occidentales estan aquejadas del mismo mal, media población vota para destruir sus paises y sus sistemas economicos, estan saboteando la economia con sus "normas" ya a calzón quitado y les siguen votando en masa millones de personas.
> 
> Por eso ir con unos camiones a hacer el indio no vale absolutamente para nada. La situación es terrible allá a donde mires.



Cada día lo tengo mas claro, tu vecino es tu enemigo; por eso es hasta divertido verles escandalizados por las consecuéncias de lo que ellos han provocado.....

Nutrición Máxima.: Pilar Rahola llorando de qué Barcelona se ha ido al guano.... | Página 8 | Burbuja.info


----------



## maromo (31 Ene 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> The Freedom Convoy is extremely dangerous to our demoncrazy.



Que ascazo me producen los medios de desinformación


----------



## Funcional (31 Ene 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Le apoya el 50% de Canadá. Habla para sus votantes.
> 
> El problema es que la gente no comprende que el enemigo no es simplemente el politico, sino la mitad de sus vecinos. Todas las democracias occidentales estan aquejadas del mismo mal, media población vota para destruir sus paises y sus sistemas economicos, estan saboteando la economia con sus "normas" ya a calzón quitado y les siguen votando en masa millones de personas.
> 
> Por eso ir con unos camiones a hacer el indio no vale absolutamente para nada. La situación es terrible allá a donde mires.



Entonces el problema radica en la democracia, en la que el voto de un inteligente bueno vale lo mismo que el voto de un borderline malo. Pero estos ultimos abundan.....


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

Los rojos siempre ven la libertad como el enemigo a combatir...






Idioma progre: Democracia = Comunismo. Fascismo = Libertad.


Idioma progre: Democracia = Comunismo. Fascismo = Libertad. Para los progres, el idioma, el lenguaje es vital, porque para el progre lo importante no es la realidad, sino la percepción que tengamos de esta.... El Socialismo y el Pinta y Colorea. | Burbuja.info PSOE, el Proxeneta del Arte. |...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (31 Ene 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Que ascazo me producen los medios de desinformación



Nosotros también les damos asco a ellos. Es recíproco...


----------



## maromo (31 Ene 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Que digo yo, ¿Donde cojones está la oposición política de Trudeau saliendo a unirse y defender a esta gtente?
> 
> Mucho decimos de Trudeau pero es el momento de que los conservadores salgan y digan a la gente que les puden devolver su vida.



Todavía estamos con izquierdas y derechas? Eso fue hace ya décadas.

Globalistas los hay conservadores, republicanos, de centro, medio pensionistas, izquierdas.......Los que han salido para decir esta boca es mía no los ves en los medios de desinformación. Los silencian por terraplanistas, fachas, extrema algo y cosas así


----------



## CANCERVERO (31 Ene 2022)

Pues antes de que salgan del colegio con licenciatura de comunistas, habrá que hacer "algo".


----------



## Funcional (31 Ene 2022)

No sé como han admitido en la logia a este aborto de Trudeau. Se va a cargar el globalismo él solito por su falta de luces. Cualquier día da Schwab la orden de que parezca un accidente....


----------



## Newsyohi (31 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Principio de transposición de la propaganda socialista, acusar a tus rivales de tus peores defectos; lo bueno es que desde Trump están abusando todo de ello, que ya han perdido credibilidad, y consecuentemente fuerza.




Si el cargar contra los truckers y tacharlos de violentos fascistas es ya una falacia, pero es que le da todavía una vuelta de tuerca más teniendo que mentar por sus santos huevos a los negratas de BLM cuando no pintan nada en el asunto, diciendo que ese si fue un movimiento chupiguay cuando todos vimos que no y hay milll videos que lo demuestras. No sé, es que no tiene ningún sentido, más que calentar al personal. Es una provocación en toda regla, pero para cualquiera


----------



## CANCERVERO (31 Ene 2022)

Newsyohi dijo:


> Igual que aqui que vivimos bajo el yugo de los camaradas comunistas con 3 millones y el 13%, ¡y son lo que gobiernan de facto!
> 
> Ni para cesar al tontolabas de Garzón hay huevos



Pues ya veras con la sucursal de la PESOE al mejor estilo de Teruel Existe, eso que llaman la España Vaciada, van a dirigir el cotarro con menos nº de votos todavia.


----------



## dalmore_12y (31 Ene 2022)

Me suda la polla dijo:


> Hasta hace unos días no conocía sus vínculos con Fidel Castro y el comunismo casposo
> 
> La pregunta es como han podido votar en Canadá a un mierda de este pelaje.



Y en USA a Biden.
Y en España a Chanchez.
Y en Francia a Macron.
Y en Italia a Draghi.
Y en UK a Johnson.
Y en Australia a ...
Y ...
Y...
Todo pinta a tongo electoral universal... O a que en el mundo los tontos son mayoría.


----------



## Newsyohi (31 Ene 2022)

peroooooo


pero esto que es????? jajajajaj he tenido que buscarlo en español. ¡joder!









Margaret Trudeau, la vida loca de la madre del primer ministro


Ya se sabe: detrás de todo gran hombre siempre hay una gran mujer. Margaret Trudeau podría pasar a la historia como la mujer que rompió ese adagio: detrás de tres grandes hombres h



www.elmundo.es


----------



## Knight who says ni (31 Ene 2022)

Pocos fusilamientos con linchamiento de cadáver y colgamiento en marquesinas de gasolineras hay...


----------



## Cazu10 (31 Ene 2022)

Puto progre títere maricón.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (31 Ene 2022)

a trudeau lo votaron 2 veces
SABE, porque tiene pruebas CIENTIFICAS (las 2 veces que le votaron a el), que los canadienses son retrasados tragacacas
y los trata como lo que son: retrasados tragacacas

es loleante


----------



## DarkNight (31 Ene 2022)

Newsyohi dijo:


> Impresionante!!!
> 
> He tenido que escucharlo varias veces para creermelo
> 
> ...



Ojalá fueran violentos y peligrosos. Asi matarian a ese cabron, a Maricron, a Draghi y al australiano


----------



## CANCERVERO (31 Ene 2022)

Me voy del foro dijo:


> 1 BALAZO BIEN DADO, EN LA CABEZA O TORAX Y SE ACABA PARTE DE LA TIRANÍA, LO MISMO DIGO AQUI



Te recuerdo que en España no nos dejan tener armas, a excepcion de gitanos, moros, gente de mal vivir y policias.


----------



## Hrodrich (31 Ene 2022)

¿Puede un microsegundo dejar de llorar tan ruidosamente el hijo bastardo de Fidel Castro?


----------



## Discordante (31 Ene 2022)

Repite una mentira 1000 veces y la gente terminara por creersela.

Estan jugando la carta del 6E con los camioneros. Unos cuantos bulos, un par de infiltrados liandola y alguno subnormal por cosecha propia + todos los mass media soltando la basura del regimen 24x7 silenciando las manifestaciones reales y amplificando a los infiltrados y subnormales, una poblacion sumisa que ya ha pasado por el aro en su gran mayoria... la "guerra por la opinion publica" la tienen asegurada.

Como la manifestacion siga veo a la policia, y si no pueden hasta a los militares, aplastando de forma brutal esa manifestacion en poco tiempo.

Se estan jugando la dictadura socialista. Ya la tienen casi 100% instaurada no van a levantar el pie ahora.


----------



## Gotthard (31 Ene 2022)

El apoyo al gobierno en un progre dura hasta que de repente les sucede algo que no podia de saberse y acaban en la ruina o en la carcel. De todos esos de la caravana seguro que hace un año estaban avriendo jrande hasta que les quiebra el negocio, les arruinan los impuestos, se les añoñeca un ser querido o recibe una dosis de multiculturalizacion forzosa en un callejón o sufre su hijo una denuncia falsa. Entonces despiertan.

Si ves la evolucion de Vox coincide con el crecimiento de denuncias falsas, cada denuncia falsa saca entre 3 y 5 votos para vox.


----------



## ArmiArma (31 Ene 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Le apoya el 50% de Canadá. Habla para sus votantes.
> 
> El problema es que la gente no comprende que el enemigo no es simplemente el politico, sino la mitad de sus vecinos



El 50% tu lo has dicho, pero ten en cuenta que desde la plandemía, el otro 50% se ha unido mucho a nivel global, mientras ese 50% sigue fraccionado en votantes confrontados, con lo cual, tarde o temprano, de una manera o de otra, venceremos a todo los hdlgp del estercolero de los endeudados estados.


----------



## ueee3 (31 Ene 2022)

Jojojo, qué cobardica. Si yo fuera uno de esos me estaría envalentonando tras oírle eso, a la par que cabreando, para hacerle notar lo violentos que somos.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 Ene 2022)

cuanto le pagaran por traicionar al pueblo de esa manera? que prefiere BLM? anda pon la boca en el bordillo escoria


----------



## Funcional (31 Ene 2022)

Es un engendro preparado desde la cuna para desempeñar este papel en el fin de los tiempos. No es que le paguen, es que tiene que seguir la hoja de ruta para la que fue concebido.


----------



## Discordante (31 Ene 2022)

Violencia sin limite... sera a los gustos musicales porque otra cosa:



Las ONGs y asociaciones civiles socialistas empiezan fuerte con las fake news:


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ene 2022)

JODER ! es que él mismo se está retratando .

De hecho nunca han ocultado que los del Black lives matter
el golpe de estado a Trump,
la invasión musulmana y del tercer mundo para reemplazar a los occidentales
el llamado feminismo que es la esterilización de las mujeres y destrucción de las familias occidentales
la crisis económica en los países occidentales

y EL CORONAVIRUS Y LAS VACUNAS

SON LOS MISMOS !!!

La culpa es de la gente que siendo atacados y destruidos no reaccionemos .

Es evidente que las elecciones las tienen amañadas . desde que han descubierto alguna forma de contar los votos , ganan en todos los países, algo que ni se refleja en los mítines ni en el sentir de la calle. 

como ejemplo la mayoría absoluta hoy del socialismo en Portugal, algo que no cabe en la cabeza de nadie.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## ArmiArma (31 Ene 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Repite una mentira 1000 veces y la gente terminara por creersela.
> 
> Estan jugando la carta del 6E con los camioneros. Unos cuantos bulos, un par de infiltrados liandola y alguno subnormal por cosecha propia + todos los mass media soltando la basura del regimen 24x7 silenciando las manifestaciones reales y amplificando a los infiltrados y subnormales, una poblacion sumisa que ya ha pasado por el aro en su gran mayoria... la "guerra por la opinion publica" la tienen asegurada.
> 
> ...



*Con la propaganda y los massmedias, está ya todo el pescado vendido. Cuenten lo que cuenten, saben que los antiplandemistas somos terreno perdido, como mucho mantener el otro, que van perdiendo, pero saben que emitir un mensaje de capacidad de violencia estructurada es muy peligroso, por eso no han salido por la tele ninguno de los muchos disturbios más violentos que ha habido.*
Por un lado, a los antiplandemistas nos la suda ya que nos vengan con que 'negacionistas' o extremistas han producido actos violentos, y según el día, hasta al revés. Por otro lado, el bando oficialista, informativamente cada vez más desarmado con toda la confusión y caos kakunero que han introducido y *también saben que el oficialismo recoge conductualmente a los más cobardes ¿qué quiere decir eso? que si empiezan las hostias de verdad y se extienda la idea de capacidad violencia, harán lo de siempre, callarse como putas, otodavía hasta cambían de bando.*
[automerge]1643663420[/automerge]


Discordante dijo:


> Repite una mentira 1000 veces y la gente terminara por creersela.
> 
> Estan jugando la carta del 6E con los camioneros. Unos cuantos bulos, un par de infiltrados liandola y alguno subnormal por cosecha propia + todos los mass media soltando la basura del regimen 24x7 silenciando las manifestaciones reales y amplificando a los infiltrados y subnormales, una poblacion sumisa que ya ha pasado por el aro en su gran mayoria... la "guerra por la opinion publica" la tienen asegurada.
> 
> ...



*Con la propaganda y los massmedias, está ya todo el pescado vendido. Cuenten lo que cuenten, saben que los antiplandemistas somos terreno perdido, como mucho mantener el otro, que van perdiendo, pero saben que emitir un mensaje de capacidad de violencia estructurada es muy peligroso, por eso no han salido por la tele ninguno de los muchos disturbios más violentos que ha habido.*
Por un lado, a los antiplandemistas nos la suda ya que nos vengan con que 'negacionistas' o extremistas han producido actos violentos, y según el día, hasta al revés. Por otro lado, el bando oficialista, informativamente cada vez más desarmado con toda la confusión y caos kakunero que han introducido y *también saben que el oficialismo recoge conductualmente a los más cobardes ¿qué quiere decir eso? que si empiezan las hostias de verdad y se extienda la idea de capacidad violencia, harán lo de siempre, callarse como putas, otodavía hasta cambían de bando.*


----------



## ArmiArma (31 Ene 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Repite una mentira 1000 veces y la gente terminara por creersela.
> 
> Estan jugando la carta del 6E con los camioneros. Unos cuantos bulos, un par de infiltrados liandola y alguno subnormal por cosecha propia + todos los mass media soltando la basura del regimen 24x7 silenciando las manifestaciones reales y amplificando a los infiltrados y subnormales, una poblacion sumisa que ya ha pasado por el aro en su gran mayoria... la "guerra por la opinion publica" la tienen asegurada.
> 
> ...



*Con la propaganda y los massmedias, está ya todo el pescado vendido. Cuenten lo que cuenten, saben que los antiplandemistas somos terreno perdido, como mucho mantener el otro, que van perdiendo, pero saben que emitir un mensaje de capacidad de violencia estructurada es muy peligroso, por eso no han salido por la tele ninguno de los muchos disturbios más violentos que ha habido.*
Por un lado, a los antiplandemistas nos la suda ya que nos vengan con que 'negacionistas' o extremistas han producido actos violentos, y según el día, hasta al revés. Por otro lado, el bando oficialista, informativamente cada vez más desarmado con toda la confusión y caos kakunero que han introducido y *también saben que el oficialismo recoge conductualmente a los más cobardes ¿qué quiere decir eso? que si empiezan las hostias de verdad y se extienda la idea de capacidad violencia, harán lo de siempre, callarse como putas, otodavía hasta cambían de bando.*
[automerge]1643663421[/automerge]


Discordante dijo:


> Repite una mentira 1000 veces y la gente terminara por creersela.
> 
> Estan jugando la carta del 6E con los camioneros. Unos cuantos bulos, un par de infiltrados liandola y alguno subnormal por cosecha propia + todos los mass media soltando la basura del regimen 24x7 silenciando las manifestaciones reales y amplificando a los infiltrados y subnormales, una poblacion sumisa que ya ha pasado por el aro en su gran mayoria... la "guerra por la opinion publica" la tienen asegurada.
> 
> ...



*Con la propaganda y los massmedias, está ya todo el pescado vendido. Cuenten lo que cuenten, saben que los antiplandemistas somos terreno perdido, como mucho mantener el otro, que van perdiendo, pero saben que emitir un mensaje de capacidad de violencia estructurada es muy peligroso, por eso no han salido por la tele ninguno de los muchos disturbios más violentos que ha habido.*
Por un lado, a los antiplandemistas nos la suda ya que nos vengan con que 'negacionistas' o extremistas han producido actos violentos, y según el día, hasta al revés. Por otro lado, el bando oficialista, informativamente cada vez más desarmado con toda la confusión y caos kakunero que han introducido y *también saben que el oficialismo recoge conductualmente a los más cobardes ¿qué quiere decir eso? que si empiezan las hostias de verdad y se extienda la idea de capacidad violencia, harán lo de siempre, callarse como putas, otodavía hasta cambían de bando.*
[automerge]1643663421[/automerge]


Discordante dijo:


> Repite una mentira 1000 veces y la gente terminara por creersela.
> 
> Estan jugando la carta del 6E con los camioneros. Unos cuantos bulos, un par de infiltrados liandola y alguno subnormal por cosecha propia + todos los mass media soltando la basura del regimen 24x7 silenciando las manifestaciones reales y amplificando a los infiltrados y subnormales, una poblacion sumisa que ya ha pasado por el aro en su gran mayoria... la "guerra por la opinion publica" la tienen asegurada.
> 
> ...



*Con la propaganda y los massmedias, está ya todo el pescado vendido. Cuenten lo que cuenten, saben que los antiplandemistas somos terreno perdido, como mucho mantener el otro, que van perdiendo, pero saben que emitir un mensaje de capacidad de violencia estructurada es muy peligroso, por eso no han salido por la tele ninguno de los muchos disturbios más violentos que ha habido.*
Por un lado, a los antiplandemistas nos la suda ya que nos vengan con que 'negacionistas' o extremistas han producido actos violentos, y según el día, hasta al revés. Por otro lado, el bando oficialista, informativamente cada vez más desarmado con toda la confusión y caos kakunero que han introducido y *también saben que el oficialismo recoge conductualmente a los más cobardes ¿qué quiere decir eso? que si empiezan las hostias de verdad y se extienda la idea de capacidad violencia, harán lo de siempre, callarse como putas, otodavía hasta cambían de bando.*


----------



## Discrepante Libre (31 Ene 2022)

¿Tienes miedo truñó? ¿Por eso has salido huyendo como la rata cobarde que eres?


----------



## Newsyohi (31 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Jojojo, qué cobardica. Si yo fuera uno de esos me estaría envalentonando tras oírle eso, a la par que cabreando, para hacerle notar lo violentos que somos.



Supongo que trudeau está intentando prender la mecha, les está diciendo claramente a los camioneros que quiere disturbios y saqueos de tiendas


----------



## dragon33 (31 Ene 2022)

www.bitchute.com/video/MXenFemfbBvu/


----------



## Viviendo Digno (31 Ene 2022)

Progres de hoy día: 

Manifestaciones a favor de la impunidad de los delincuentes, sí. 
Manifestaciones de contribuyentes en favor de la libertad, no.


----------



## Zen_ (31 Ene 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 927137



Este hijo de puta es el esbirro de *Klaus Schwab. 
De la familia macabra Rothschild*


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (31 Ene 2022)

Todos estos enfermos como el Trudeu, son los que están llenando todos los países occidentales de tercermundistas para que les voten en masa y seguir siempre en el poder, son Psicópatas.


----------



## Newsyohi (31 Ene 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> www.bitchute.com/video/MXenFemfbBvu/



Gracias! Lo acabo de ver. Hay conceptos como postnacional y anarcotiranía que para mi son nuevos.

Joer, vaya acojone de video


----------



## Recio (31 Ene 2022)

lo dijo desde la madriguera secreta donde lo ha escondido su guardia pretoriana, los cuales tuvieron que soportar el hedor de su cagalera repentina


----------



## CommiePig (31 Ene 2022)

Newsyohi dijo:


> Impresionante!!!
> 
> He tenido que escucharlo varias veces para creermelo
> 
> ...



los Vuenos son los violentos socialkomunistas









Trudeau slams 'Freedom Convoy' for 'hateful rehtoric,' prefers to support BLM protesters


Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau says Freedom Convoy protesters are expressing "hateful rhetoric" and "violence toward fellow citizens."




www.foxnews.com





vaya basura masona del trudeu


----------



## CommiePig (31 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> e



es un maldito genocida


----------



## Pura Sangre (31 Ene 2022)

normal, Trudeau es el primer primer ministro negro de Canadá


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (31 Ene 2022)

Pero si BLM se dedicaba a quemar negocios y tiroteos en un montón de ciudades


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ene 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> es un maldito genocida



sólo quería unificar el mundo bajo el mandato de los soviets y el comunismo ( la judería supranacional ) 

simplemente era un globalista


----------



## derepen (31 Ene 2022)

Newsyohi dijo:


> El emperador está desnudo.



Esa falsa banderita para llamarles violentos... siempre es la misma mierda.


----------



## pabloMM (31 Ene 2022)

Newsyohi dijo:


> El emperador está desnudo.



Cuanto mono de la selva suelto. A saber como llegaron hasta ahí.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (31 Ene 2022)

Un mundo feliz y 1984 se quedarán cortos a este paso


----------



## Th89 (31 Ene 2022)

Colgado de la pluma de un camión debe acabar este hijo de puta.


----------



## skinnyemail (31 Ene 2022)

En cuanto la protesta dure dos días mas soltarán a los antifas o montarán un ataque de falsa bandera


Guardad el comentario.


----------



## Smoker (31 Ene 2022)

Blm no supone un peligro para él, no dice ninguna mentira, él prefiere blm


----------



## Alpargato (1 Feb 2022)

Newsyohi dijo:


> jajajaj Lo más fuerte es que acabo de buscar este video de BLM en Montreal y casi todos rompen escaparates llevando mascarilla, alguno incluso la FFP2
> 
> 
> En el minuto 19:48 se puede ver a una feliz canadiense disfrutando de las protestas BLM muy segura y pacifica



Llevar mascarilla es la escusa perfecta para que la poli no te reconozca además de poder defenderte diciendo que no te tapabas la cara para delinquir sino para protegerte.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Feb 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> a trudeau lo votaron 2 veces
> SABE, porque tiene pruebas CIENTIFICAS (las 2 veces que le votaron a el), que los canadienses son retrasados tragacacas
> y los trata como lo que son: retrasados tragacacas
> 
> es loleante



Increíble que los canadienses hayan votado 2 veces seguidas a este progre subnormal que a este paso se va a cargar Canadá


----------



## Newsyohi (1 Feb 2022)

Alpargato dijo:


> Llevar mascarilla es la escusa perfecta para que la poli no te reconozca además de poder defenderte diciendo que no te tapabas la cara para delinquir sino para protegerte.



Que noooo... que son ciudadanos muy civicos y respetuosos con la salud de los demás destrozando escaparates con mascarilla.


----------



## derepen (1 Feb 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> En cuanto la protesta dure dos días mas soltarán a los antifas o montarán un ataque de falsa bandera
> 
> 
> Guardad el comentario.



Ya lo han montado, acabo de ver el video con cuatro gilipollas de 20 años rompiendo cristales.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Feb 2022)

Joder ! qué susto me he pegado.


----------



## Pollepolle (1 Feb 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> En cuanto la protesta dure dos días mas soltarán a los antifas o montarán un ataque de falsa bandera
> 
> 
> Guardad el comentario.



Lo unico que no es un ataque de falsa bandera es tu retraso jajajajjajaaja.


----------



## Newsyohi (1 Feb 2022)

Le está costando a Trudeau generar violencia. 

Y cuando dice todas estas mentiras constatables, ¿newtral donde está?


----------



## medion_no (1 Feb 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Un mundo feliz y 1984 se quedarán cortos a este paso



En un mundo feliz estaban a gusto por lo menos...


----------



## Abrojo (1 Feb 2022)

Trudeau o quien sea el CM que le escribe parece una puta inteligencia artificial de fórmulas prefabricadas. Está describiendo una realidad que no existe y se le están viendo los engranajes al muñeco

Pero la retahila de fans que tiene es chica, sabes? qué esperpento


----------



## skinnyemail (1 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Lo unico que no es un ataque de falsa bandera es tu retraso jajajajjajaaja.



Vete a ponerte la vacuna corre, corre.


----------



## CocoVin (1 Feb 2022)

NWO puro.


----------



## qbit (1 Feb 2022)

Gobiernos de okupación sionista antiblancos con muchos traidores que les votan por dinero.


----------



## Supremacía (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## Supremacía (1 Feb 2022)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> normal, Trudeau es el primer primer ministro negro de Canadá



Negro y cagaplayas:


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (1 Feb 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 927137



Al final va a resultar que el gilipollas este es medio español, ya que su padre lo fué. Menuda mierda de gente tenemos por ahí afura. El presidente de Méjico, ahora este......No me extraña que en el 36 se liara la que se lió, fijaos lo que se tuvo que ir y lo que se fué un poco antes, ¡menudo caldo de cultivo!.


----------



## Cremilo (1 Feb 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Negro y cagaplayas:
> Ver archivo adjunto 927670




¿A eso no lo llaman "apropiación cultural" en la religión progre?


----------



## notorius.burbujo (1 Feb 2022)

Que todavia presteis atencion a lo que dice o no dice esta gente, a los medios y a cualquier asunto oficial demuestra vuestro retraso mental.


----------



## Johnsons (1 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Le apoya el 50% de Canadá. Habla para sus votantes.
> 
> El problema es que la gente no comprende que el enemigo no es simplemente el politico, sino la mitad de sus vecinos. Todas las democracias occidentales estan aquejadas del mismo mal, media población vota para destruir sus paises y sus sistemas economicos, estan saboteando la economia con sus "normas" ya a calzón quitado y les siguen votando en masa millones de personas.
> 
> Por eso ir con unos camiones a hacer el indio no vale absolutamente para nada. La situación es terrible allá a donde mires.



No puedes solucionar que genera la propia democracia mediante la misma democracia. Sin embargo cualquier alternativa está fuera de cualquier marco legal de cualquier país medio civilizado.

Y luego están los iluminados que repiten "zolo noz queda box"


----------



## McLovin (1 Feb 2022)

El puto imbécil mangina este está cagado de miedo y va a decir cualquier cosa para dejar en evidencia a esa gente. Ya no saben cómo echar mierda sobre la gente que no se traga la dictadura covinazi. Esta pantomima empieza a tambalearse.


----------



## suncloud (1 Feb 2022)

Lo suyo sería que un par de traílers le pasasen por encima.


----------



## Newsyohi (1 Feb 2022)

Actualizo con las declaraciones subtituladas en español


----------



## Camaro SS (1 Feb 2022)

Si no votas es un riesgo que corres.


----------



## Soynuevo (1 Feb 2022)

Que ese hijo de perra se considere liberal y apoye unos violentos comunistas de mierda como el blm, que asco


----------



## McLovin (1 Feb 2022)

suncloud dijo:


> Lo suyo sería que un par de traílers le pasasen por encima.




Está meando sentado como una niña en su váter bunkerizado, justo después de haberse depilado las piernas y el pecho. Es un váter para manginas inexpugnable, no tenemos nada que hacer.


----------



## Chino Negro (1 Feb 2022)

Justin Cuckdeau


----------



## Akira. (1 Feb 2022)

El BLM dice, se nota a quienes sirven estos lacayos.


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Feb 2022)

Pues me parece muy bien, ésto es lo que la gente ha votado y querido....y ahora le cortarán el cuello a ellos


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (1 Feb 2022)

La violencia de BLM va exclusivamente contra súbditos y siervos. Evidentemente que el amo prefiere que zurren a los súbditos y les destrocen las propiedades a que le monten barullo a él.


----------



## Pura Sangre (1 Feb 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Negro y cagaplayas:
> Ver archivo adjunto 927670




No, por suerte no es cagaplayas porque precisamente los cagaplayas están siendo los que más cojones le están echando contra Castreau 



> * Los Sikhs representan una parte importante de los camioneros en los EE. UU. y Canadá, con estimaciones de 150.000 y 200.000 personas representando hasta el 40 por ciento*. Muchos de ellos son parte de la cadena de suministro de EE. UU.-Canadá y se dice que están resentidos con los mandatos de vacunas y otros protocolos de Covid.











Sikhs, who represent major share of truckers, protest against Canada's vaccine mandates as Trudeau and his family leave their Ottawa home


Hundreds of trucks and thousands of protesters, most of them Sikhs migrated from India, have blocked the streets towards downtown Ottawa to protest against the government's vaccine mandates required to cross the Canada-US border.




www.tribuneindia.com





Los blanquitos estamos demostrando ser los más gilipollas y cobardes del mundo


----------



## estertores (1 Feb 2022)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> Los blanquitos estamos demostrando ser los más gilipollas y cobardes del mundo



Tal cual, como sociedad estamos muertos, los últimos 2 años lo han dejado claro sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## circus maximus (1 Feb 2022)

Jaaajaaa,esa es buenísima. 
Pero no me imagino a Charlie Watts empotrando a la cerda,a los otros sí, desde luego 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cuncas (1 Feb 2022)

Captura del vídeo grabado desde su escondite. La muy maricona roja de mierda salió por patas cuando se enteró que venían por su pellejo de genocida.

EN ESTA CAPTURA DEL VÍDEO GRABADO DESDE SU ESCONDITE SE PUEDE APRECIAR SU *MIEDO*.













Colgados o fusilados van a acabar esta panda de hijos de puta.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (1 Feb 2022)

Los Castro siempre socialistas y revolucionarios.


----------



## malibux (1 Feb 2022)

Se le está quedando cara de guiñol al mamarracho éste.


----------



## Eric Finch (1 Feb 2022)

_Yustín Truñò_ es un hijo de _mamà_, pura casta. El _Kamarada Kola_ canadiense.

Ojalá reviente y lo haga pronto, porque no tenemos por qué soportar a pequeños dictadorzuelos impertinentes recrecidos como él.


----------



## César92 (1 Feb 2022)

Vamos, que Trudeau es una auténtico hijo de la gran puta en todos los sentidos.

Con razón ha salido así de degenerado el tipo este, con una madre así o te sale como Charles Manson o como el progre de Justin Trudeau.


----------



## JoseDa (1 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Vamos, que Trudeau es una auténtico hijo de la gran puta en todos los sentidos.
> 
> Con razón ha salido así de degenerado el tipo este, con una madre así o te sale como Charles Manson o como el progre de Justin Trudeau.



Es el candidato perfecto para la logia.. un degenerado como el facilmente controlable. Aquí creo que tenemos un imitador..


----------

